# Moving to Spain! Looking to make friends



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

Hello! I’m a 27 year old American male, I will be moving to somewhere in Andalusia in August. I will be teaching in the Andalusian school system this upcoming year. I would love to get in contact with adventurous people who enjoy sharing new experiences. Anyone that has suggestions or advice is welcomed to share!
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

awarbel said:


> Hello! I’m a 27 year old American male, I will be moving to somewhere in Andalusia in August. I will be teaching in the Andalusian school system this upcoming year. I would love to get in contact with adventurous people who enjoy sharing new experiences. Anyone that has suggestions or advice is welcomed to share!
> Thanks,
> Adam


Hi and welcome to the forum. Where abouts are you going in Andalucia?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Adam, firstly congratulations on getting a job, the first hurdle is overcome! Secondly, where in Andalusia will you be based? 

Sam


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

You beat me to it! And my phone keeps autocorrecting andalucia to anadlusia... Grrr...


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Yep where are you going to be - there is lots of us from the forum in Andalucia and we are quite a friendly bunch


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

Great question, and I wish I had the answer. the Andalusian Government will be giving me my placement by the end of the month. Most likely my teaching position will be in a rural area, but I will most likely commute from the nearest city. As soon as I find out I will let everyone know.


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

That's good to hear Natalie! I'd love to use this site to meet some great people.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

awarbel said:


> That's good to hear Natalie! I'd love to use this site to meet some great people.



It'll be nice to meet you when you have a "where"!!? Andalucia is a huge place tho. most of us are on the costa del sol!

Jo xxx


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

Haha! yeah the "where" is kind of important. I look forward to meeting all you guys as well. The great thing about my new position is its only 12-18 hours a week, a lot of details to be ironed out but it looks like I will have a lot of time to travel. 




jojo said:


> It'll be nice to meet you when you have a "where"!!? Andalucia is a huge place tho. most of us are on the costa del sol!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Best of luck - am sure you will love it here. We Do 



awarbel said:


> Haha! yeah the "where" is kind of important. I look forward to meeting all you guys as well. The great thing about my new position is its only 12-18 hours a week, a lot of details to be ironed out but it looks like I will have a lot of time to travel.


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

I finally have a home! I have been placed in Algeciras, Spain. Everything I know about it so far I've learned from Wikipedia. My favorite thing so far is the Rock of Gibraltar! It looks amazing. So this is a big difference from the small pueblo I was expecting to be placed in. Is anyone from there? Has anyone been there? I’d love to hear an honest perspective of what the city is like and what life will be like for an American.
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Alright mate,
What I can say about Algiceras is that it's a rough old port town - not particularly attractive and not very cultural - don't wanna put you off going or any thing because if your young and working there I'm sure you'll find some fun places to go. 
Well done on getting a job! there proper hard to come by in Spain right now - please keep us up dated on your experiences! 
I for one would really like to know what an Americans view on Algiceras would be like in 2011. 
Ciao.


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

ronny333 said:


> Alright mate,
> What I can say about Algiceras is that it's a rough old port town - not particularly attractive and not very cultural - don't wanna put you off going or any thing because if your young and working there I'm sure you'll find some fun places to go.
> Well done on getting a job! there proper hard to come by in Spain right now - please keep us up dated on your experiences!
> I for one would really like to know what an Americans view on Algiceras would be like in 2011.
> Ciao.


That's the gist of what I’ve been hearing, a rough old port town, infamous for immigration issues and smuggling. I think if I get an eye patch, a parrot, and a flint lock pistol I’ll be set!

Thanks!


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

awarbel said:


> That's the gist of what I’ve been hearing, a rough old port town, infamous for immigration issues and smuggling. I think if I get an eye patch, a parrot, and a flint lock pistol I’ll be set!
> 
> Thanks!


Ha ha least you have a sense of humor about it :lol:

Are you still going to go? after all you've found out? I would as Marbella is not far away, and if your feeling little more adventurous then you can get the ferry over to North Africa to sample some thing a little more exotic. 

Also you can have a look on google maps as to where your accommodation is, that way you can weigh up how dodgy the town looks. 
lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ronny333 said:


> Ha ha least you have a sense of humor about it :lol:
> 
> Are you still going to go? after all you've found out? I would as Marbella is not far away, and if your feeling little more adventurous then you can get the ferry over to North Africa to sample some thing a little more exotic.
> 
> ...


 I would definitely go. A grotty place usually means great people and entertainment in my experience. Even if it turns out to not be the greatest place on earth it's experience, and any type of experience, positive or negative, can help you in life.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations Awarbel, I've got a feeling you will really enjoy Algeciras! Although it isn't especially pretty it has a real heart, is much more multicultural than many Spanish cities, and is in a fabulous location. You have the Strait of Gibraltar and the mountains of Morocco in front of you, the beautiful Costa de la Luz to the west, and an awesome Natural Park (the Alcornocales) right behind you. You won't need a car as it has buses, trains and ferries to take you anywhere.

I am a short bus ride from Algeciras so I hope we can meet up some time! When do you arrive?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Adam

I, too, live not far from Algeciras - not far from Alcalaina in fact.

I spent a day in Algeciras last week - there is a great railway from Algeciras up through our town to Ronda and beyond. We took it down to Algeciras on our day off. 

It has a rough reputation but we liked our day there - everybody friendly and helpful as usual here in Spain. The centre of town is nice with a small museum, parks and plazas, a food market and shopping streets with tapas bars.

The station and bus station are right there in the centre as well giving you easy access to the rest of Spain.

I think you'll enjoy it.

BTW luckily it's not actually that close to Marbella...


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Congratulations Awarbel, I've got a feeling you will really enjoy Algeciras! Although it isn't especially pretty it has a real heart, is much more multicultural than many Spanish cities, and is in a fabulous location. You have the Strait of Gibraltar and the mountains of Morocco in front of you, the beautiful Costa de la Luz to the west, and an awesome Natural Park (the Alcornocales) right behind you. You won't need a car as it has buses, trains and ferries to take you anywhere.
> 
> I am a short bus ride from Algeciras so I hope we can meet up some time! When do you arrive?


Thanks for the great description! I think I'll enjoy it too. I'll be arriving in Algeciras in late September early October. I think meeting up sounds great, I always enjoy meeting new people.

Adam


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

ronny333 said:


> Ha ha least you have a sense of humor about it :lol:
> 
> Are you still going to go? after all you've found out? I would as Marbella is not far away, and if your feeling little more adventurous then you can get the ferry over to North Africa to sample some thing a little more exotic.
> 
> ...


My trip is contingent upon a vote by my local Board of Education, They will vote on June 6th, but I have no reason to believe it won't go through. Should be a fairly simple process. So Yes! And I have been looking into Morocco, the market at Marrakesh looks wild.


----------



## awarbel (May 6, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Hi Adam
> 
> I, too, live not far from Algeciras - not far from Alcalaina in fact.
> 
> ...


The building I will be working in is right next to the Plaza de Alta. Did you get a chance to visit that area? I have a feeling that is the area you are describing. I have seen a few pictures and from what I can tell it looks quite nice. I hope that’s the case. Thanks for the input!

Adam


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

awarbel said:


> The building I will be working in is right next to the Plaza de Alta. Did you get a chance to visit that area? I have a feeling that is the area you are describing. I have seen a few pictures and from what I can tell it looks quite nice. I hope that’s the case. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Adam


You've probably done this already but if not, find "Plaza Alta Algeciras" on Google Maps and use the Street View to look round. You'll see it's a mixture of shops, bars, cafes, banks, old buildings and people going about their daily lives. 

All Spanish towns have a _plaza_, or square, where everyone meets to socialize in the evening, enjoy a drink and_ tapas_ or just walk around enjoying the cool evening air.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

awarbel said:


> The building I will be working in is right next to the Plaza de Alta. Did you get a chance to visit that area? I have a feeling that is the area you are describing. I have seen a few pictures and from what I can tell it looks quite nice. I hope that’s the case. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Adam


Yes - the Plaza Alta is the centre of everything in Algeciras - it's very nice and the bus station, market and train station are very close - you are lucky to be working there.


----------

